# SAD STORY



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

HERE I dont know if you guys have heard of this but here you go.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,351877,00.html


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 


WOW. That really sucks. You definately have to ask............ how do you get the two mistaken though!! :shock:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Man thats is the worst ever.


----------



## blackchucker (Feb 6, 2008)

I would have to agree with suave300. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Very sad and sorry for the Father of the young boy, but must be more to the story.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I remember an old film from Hunter's Ed long ago that showed a man intent on stalking a turkey who shot another hunter who was leaning up against a tree using a diaphram call. He was using a red hankerchief to dry off the call as he was using it, and the stalk ended badly.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HuntingCrazy said:


> I remember an old film from Hunter's Ed long ago that showed a man intent on stalking a turkey who shot another hunter who was leaning up against a tree using a diaphram call. He was using a red hankerchief to dry off the call as he was using it, and the stalk ended badly.


Do you have ESP? I had the exact same thought and watched the same video back in 1987; you too?


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

> Do you have ESP? I had the exact same thought and watched the same video back in 1987; you too?


I also took the safety course in 1987...and own a SBEII. Wierd.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Hell back in 87 I was only concerned with beating Mike Tyson and Sodapopinski, not to mention pegging my pants as tightly as possible, but later on when I took it in about 95 or so they still showed the same video of the turkey hunter using his stalking skills.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Popinski was a punk! Who was that guy that would hop on both feet and then bullrush? I always thought that dude was tougher than Tyson. Once I beat the bullrush I knew it was clear sailing to the title. Thanks for the trip down memory lane! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

